

Watch Out, Kindle: Google Makes iPhone the New eBook Reader - echair
http://www.pcworld.com/article/159067/

======
eatenbyagrue
This a little ridiculous. Anyone who's seen both a Kindle and an iPhone side
by side knows they don't compare. It's pretty hard to imagine someone reading
War and Peace on an iPhone, or even the Wall Street journal or something...

------
arthurk
It also works with the G1, here's the original announcement from google:
<http://tinyurl.com/cvlxmu>

